#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Recebendo e Distribuindo Sinal como mesmo Roteador

## ChicoPQNO

Pessoas. Boa Noite!!!

Estou com um problema preciso que alguém me ajude.

Como faço pra receber Sinal Wireless e distribuir como mesmo Roteador.

Com qual Roteador Consigo Fazer isto? Se alguém desse um help ai no Passo a passo, ficaria Grato..


Valew....

----------


## demattos

explica melhor o que vc quer fazer,

----------


## Acronimo

Traduzindo "gambiarra"

usar o mesmo radio pra receber e retransmitir é fazer [email protected] na sua rede amigo, gaste um pouco mais e compre uma rb com 2 cartoes

----------


## rubem

Se quer receber e criar uma rede wifi no cliente, roteadores com o modo Cliente+AP fazem isso. São poucos.

Os roteadores com RTL8186 tem firmware que permite uma repetição esquisita, você pode mudar o SSID mas a encriptação é a mesma do modo cliente.

Roteadores como o TPLink WR743 permite um receber 1 SSID e 1 encriptação, e criar um SSID com outra encriptação. O Smartlan Aprio também permite isso. Se não me engano o Asus 10N também.

Só cuida que uns desses modelos não aceitam PPPOE se não for na wan física, mas isso indepente do modo repetição, nem no modo cliente eles conectariam se você usa PPPOE.

Quanto a qualidade da conexão, realmente, se meter uns 20 desse pendurado num XR2 fica uma nhaca. Aqui deve ter uns 50 espalhados, de varios modelos, nesse modo, só é problema onde tem cartão lotado, mas nesses pop's qualquer conexão a mais faz diferença.

(Ah, esses roteadores (Recomendo o Aprio da Smartlan, opção mais em conta) trafegam os 2 SSID's pela mesma antena, então o troughput fica reduzido, se vender conexões como até uns 800Kbps tá tranquilo, não faz diferença, mas a partir de uns 2 ou 3Mbps fica difícil manter um troughput alto (Se eu usar numa rede interna, por exemplo))

----------


## Joabson

Ei trutão, se sua intenção é fazer uma rede sem fio na casa do cliente, sugiro que use na recepção Nanostation ou Nano Loco por exemplo, isso depende das particularidades do seu caso. E dentro da casa use um roteador de sua preferência. Aqui eu uso o Di-524 da D-link e nunca tive dor de cabeça, funciona bem e é baratinho.
Só não me venha com Gambiarra de roteador que recebe e envia ao mesmo tempo, pq isso é furada!

----------


## Checkinho

> Pessoas. Boa Noite!!!
> 
> Estou com um problema preciso que alguém me ajude.
> 
> Como faço pra receber Sinal Wireless e distribuir como mesmo Roteador.
> 
> Com qual Roteador Consigo Fazer isto? Se alguém desse um help ai no Passo a passo, ficaria Grato..
> 
> 
> Valew....


Amigo,coloquei dois radios no modo repetidor universal na minha rede e deu muitos proplemas,se vc quer receber e repetir vc pode usar uma Rb com dois cartoes,usar um NanoStation e um outro roteador,tbm tem esse radio da AirLive:http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...cliente-ap-_JM

----------


## Zarttron

O pessoal ja falou, mas se vc quer uma solução extremante "caseira", procure por repetidor universal.

----------


## rubem

Mas que problemas você tem com roteadores cliente+ap?

Repetidor e repetidor universal não uso porque o cliente quer (Com toda razão) SSID e senhas proprias, até tenho 2 ou 3 clientes no modo repetidor com as porcarias de RTL8186, mas a maioria é modo cliente+ap com outros chipsets.

Se a experiencia de vocês é baseada em RTL8186 é justo que tenham se decepcionado, chipset do tempo dos dinossauros, e o maldito APRouter tão amado pelos gatonets, outra velharia, esses roteadores nos modos de repetição são puro problema mesmo.

E... RB em cliente? Não é a toa que as grandes operadoas preocupam vocês, eles entregam pro cliente até o modem e cobram instalação de só R$ 20, e vocês querem vender pro cliente RB com 2 cartãos, uns R$ 500? (Mais barato só os pilantras que contrabandeiam do paraguai, sem recolher impostos). Em boa parte do país tem operadora de ADSL que entrega ate modem com roteador wifi, se o provedor quiser concorrer MESMO terá que entregar equipamento para fazer o mesmo, quero ver alguem ter lucro fazendo comodato de RB.

----------


## stevancseke

> Pessoas. Boa Noite!!!
> 
> Estou com um problema preciso que alguém me ajude.
> 
> Como faço pra receber Sinal Wireless e distribuir como mesmo Roteador.
> 
> Com qual Roteador Consigo Fazer isto? Se alguém desse um help ai no Passo a passo, ficaria Grato..
> 
> 
> Valew....



Bom dia,


Esse aparelho faz isso brincando.. e muito mais.. 

http://www.peplink.com/max-mobile-router/

o Pessoal da www.thinnetworks.com.br distribui ele aqui no brasil

----------


## guiferti

Amigo, se vc quiser me passa acesso para eu ver o software dos seus aps q assim eu digo pra vc se tem como fazer ou nao.

----------


## Zarttron

> Mas que problemas você tem com roteadores cliente+ap?
> 
> Repetidor e repetidor universal não uso porque o cliente quer (Com toda razão) SSID e senhas proprias, até tenho 2 ou 3 clientes no modo repetidor com as porcarias de RTL8186, mas a maioria é modo cliente+ap com outros chipsets.
> 
> Se a experiencia de vocês é baseada em RTL8186 é justo que tenham se decepcionado, chipset do tempo dos dinossauros, e o maldito APRouter tão amado pelos gatonets, outra velharia, esses roteadores nos modos de repetição são puro problema mesmo.
> 
> E... RB em cliente? Não é a toa que as grandes operadoas preocupam vocês, eles entregam pro cliente até o modem e cobram instalação de só R$ 20, e vocês querem vender pro cliente RB com 2 cartãos, uns R$ 500? (Mais barato só os pilantras que contrabandeiam do paraguai, sem recolher impostos). Em boa parte do país tem operadora de ADSL que entrega ate modem com roteador wifi, se o provedor quiser concorrer MESMO terá que entregar equipamento para fazer o mesmo, quero ver alguem ter lucro fazendo comodato de RB.


Kara vc deve ter sofrido muito mesmo com os aprouter, deve ter sido violentado pelos chiset RTL8186, hj so uso ubnt mas no inicio, digo a uns 5 anos atrás se corria atrás do que tinha, se vc quer entregar para os seus clientes com rb problema é seu, cada um usa o que lhe convem, se for o caso entregue com roteadores cisco. Como mencionei um citação de uso caseiro e se nao for agradavel para quem começou o post que passe mais informações sobre usa estrutura e não de bola para quem acha q sabe de alguma coisa

----------

